# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  ELECTROLUX AEG CE2400W

## agis68

καλημέρα ψάχνω δύο πράγματα


1....Πως διάολο ανοίγει αυτή η σκούπα για να δω το κύκλωμα (παιρνει μπρος και σταματαει αμέσως) 
2....To service manual της συγκεκριμένης......





κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή 


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εκτός από τις πιθανές βίδες που θα έχεις δει για να ανοίξεις τα πλαστικά του. Κοίταξε και κάτω από την φλάντζα για βίδες (που κλείνει το πορτάκι για αντικατάσταση της σακούλας ). Ενδέχεται να έχει και βίδες κάτω από τα ροδάκια . ή κάποια από τα φίλτρα

----------


## diony

Συνήθως εκτός από τις ορατές υπάρχουν βίδες κάτω από τα 2 κουμπιά τυλίγματος καλωδίου και on-off
Τα συγκεκριμένα κουμπιά αν δεν τα έχεις βγάλει  , είναι κουμπωτά
Οι 2 εικόνες είναι από άλλη μάρκα αλλά λίγο πολύ ίδια φιλοσοφία έχουν για το στερέωμα τους

----------

